# War against weeds on CBS, has video



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We always record CBS Sunday so we can get to church on time. This past Sunday they had a good article on weed control. Here's the video:

http://www.cbsnews.c...ch/?id=7418602n

Pigweed is moving into our area like mad. A large hay field of Soybeans and Millet my wife mowed Tues had one area of it about 4'x4' so we manually removed it by hand. The seed heads are in buckets waiting for me to burn them. Some of the seed heads were nearly a foot long. The stalks also have thorns. She has another field she also has another field that has some of the giant variety, about 6-7' tall not sure what sure she's going to do to it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> She has another field she also has another field that has some of the giant variety, about 6-7' tall not sure what sure she's going to do to it.


Use 2-4D and a surfactant.... palmer amaranth cannot survive that...if you do not want to remove the seed heads just coat them well with 2-4d.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sonalan mixed with Reflex is good but can be expensive. Good video though, I like the point the guy made about how we could take weed characteristics and apply it to cultivars.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Use 2-4D and a surfactant.... palmer amaranth cannot survive that...if you do not want to remove the seed heads just coat them well with 2-4d.
> 
> Regards, Mike


So if she coats the seed heads before the seeds start dropping they won't germinate after the seeds drop? It's about a 7 acre field and the Soybeans and Millet are nearly waist high. She's working the land as a favor so a woman can keep her property in farm use. It hadn't been worked in about 10 years but they had kept it bush hogged. It's hard to pass up acreage that's free to plant whatever you want. She talked today about maybe skipping this one area where the Pigweed is, about a 1/4 acre, all together and run the heavy Amco Bog Disc Harrow over it and slash the stuff to pieces but I don't think that's going to get rid of it and go in a plant part of her Oats crop in there this Fall and see what kind of yield she gets and maybe just keep it worked up until Fall again. Manually removing it definitely a pain. Last year we cut a couple stalks of pigweed off with a pruning saw, it was so large it wouldn't even fit in the jaws of a set of loppers.


----------

